# NBDD(New Bass Drum Day)



## warlock7strEMG (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok so I have had my satin trans black Pacific FS birch kit for right at 10 years(which I love...I love birch and I love the color) and have always been pretty happy with my Tama Iron Cobra double bass pedal. However somewhere down the line I decided that it would be cool to get a second bass for my kit if I could ever find a matching one. And I've been wanting to more and more lately as I'm noticing the connecting rod for the slave side of my pedal wearing out and the lag from it getting worse and worse. 

The problem with adding a second bass drum was that Pacific never made my kit with the option of buying individual pieces(they offered this option later, but only after they had stop making it in the color that I have), so I would be stuck having to buy a second kit just like mine just to have the second bass drum. I have actually considered doing this but every time I would find a kit it would either be too expensive to justify and/or it would be one of the later satin black kits with the different Pacific logo from mine(when they changed logos, the satin black became just a flat black, not transparent like mine is). So with all of that I figured I would I just hold off. 

However I have a friend of mine who has the exact same kit as mine, same logo so same trans black satin. I remember him entertaining the possibility of selling the kit to me a a few years back but it hadn't been mentioned again. So I decided to hit him up this weekend and see if he still had that kit and if he would sell the bass drum to me. He asked if $20 for it was fair.....needless to say, this is what I drove home with Saturday night 





It's a little more scratched up than I would like but for $20 I can't complain!!! 

Cleo approves of it so naturally I guess I do too!!




And here's my kit before....




.....annnnnnnnd after 




Still trying to work out the kinks but so far I have it set up pretty comfortable and feeling almost like it did before, as adding a second bass meant having to move stuff around to make room. The challenge is getting it all repositioned to compensate for where everything was moved. But so far so good!! Next step will be changing out the batter and reso head to clear and coated Powerstroke 3 to help make them both sound the same. But for now I have them close enough


----------



## Diet Kirk (Nov 28, 2013)

Given that you have nothing hanging on the kick drums themselves, what would look really great is if you removed the clamp on them, sure there would be a hole, but it would just look like a vent


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Nov 28, 2013)

Diet Kirk said:


> Given that you have nothing hanging on the kick drums themselves, what would look really great is if you removed the clamp on them, sure there would be a hole, but it would just look like a vent



You're right, I just may!! I thought about doing that a while back when I was using a single kick since I haven't used the tom mount in years. I always left it on because I figured I never know when I may need it, but after 10 years if I haven't used then I more than likely won't in the future either haha


----------



## Diet Kirk (Nov 29, 2013)

warlock7strEMG said:


> You're right, I just may!! I thought about doing that a while back when I was using a single kick since I haven't used the tom mount in years. I always left it on because I figured I never know when I may need it, but after 10 years if I haven't used then I more than likely won't in the future either haha


 
Gotta love the look of a nice uncluttered and smooth kick drum


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Dec 4, 2013)

Diet Kirk said:


> Gotta love the look of a nice uncluttered and smooth kick drum



Oh for sure. The next I get will be a Pearl Masters Birch and will not have tom mounts on the kicks at all.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 4, 2013)

....ing double post! How does that keep happening?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 4, 2013)

Awesome deal man! I know almost nothing about drums but there has always been a special place in my heart for a kit that actually has 2 basses. I don't know why because it really shouldn't matter to me being a guitarist 

And besides if the cat (which is so freaking fluffy and cute btw!) is happy then everybody should be happy haha.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Dec 4, 2013)

dedsouth333 said:


> Awesome deal man! I know almost nothing about drums but there has always been a special place in my heart for a kit that actually has 2 basses. I don't know why because it really shouldn't matter to me being a guitarist
> 
> And besides if the cat (which is so freaking fluffy and cute btw!) is happy then everybody should be happy haha.



Thank you I appreciate it!! Yeah I know what you mean, it just looks cool even if you aren't a drummer. But some guitarists like having a drummer that has 2 bass drums because of how much more powerful the double bass parts sound. 

Oh yes, he's happy as long as I didn't hit the bass drum in the apt haha, then I'm sure he may have not wanted to sit by it. And thank you, I love that cat so much!! He's a gentle giant.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Dec 6, 2013)

Update!!
Well I have some more pics with some more stuff that I got for my kit to integrate my second bass drum into my kit. 

I got this handy contraption to help me keep my hi hats close to second bass pedal, just the way I like it. 



I finally got around to getting some new heads for the second bass drum. To match my main kick, I got clear Remo Powerstroke 3 batter and coated Powerstroke 3 for reso head and ported it. 



For the record, anyone with 2 bass drums trying to get them the same should definitely try this head combo. Both heads make things really controlled and punchy without needing a pillow or anything inside, but the coated one on the reso side makes the resonance a little drier with less overtones making it easier to make the bass drums sound the same. I've got mine sounding about 95% identical. 

Drivers seat view(before changing the heads obviously)


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 7, 2013)

Bad ass man! Now we absolutely need to jam at least once before I move


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Dec 7, 2013)

dedsouth333 said:


> Bad ass man! Now we absolutely need to jam at least once before I move



Hell yeah!! Come up to BR man


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 7, 2013)

I absolutely will! I'm putting new pups in my 7 tonight haha.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Dec 7, 2013)

dedsouth333 said:


> I absolutely will! I'm putting new pups in my 7 tonight haha.



Nice!! What kind did you go with?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 7, 2013)

Nazgul/Sentient. I figure with such a bright amp/cab/od I could use some darker pups lol.

Not to mention in a basswood/maple guitar haha.


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Dec 7, 2013)

dedsouth333 said:


> Nazgul/Sentient. I figure with such a bright amp/cab/od I could use some darker pups lol.



Good call!! Let me know what you think. I have my Warlock 7 string with an EMG 707 and I love it. But I have a Samick 7 string that needs new pickups and I've been considering a Nazgul for the bridge. I figured a dark more organic pickup like that would complement the mean-as-.... tone of my Krankenstein Plus.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 7, 2013)

Dude absolutely! I'm putting them in tonight and with my baby girl sleeping I can't try them out (at least not to the fullest extent ) 'til tomorrow. I'll let you know what I think for sure though


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Dec 7, 2013)

dedsouth333 said:


> Dude absolutely! I'm putting them in tonight and with my baby girl sleeping I can't try them out (at least not to the fullest extent ) 'til tomorrow. I'll let you know what I think for sure though



Sounds like a plan! Will you be running it through your 6505 and Mesa cab? And what overdrive pedal do you use? Just curious


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, that's the final test I'm going to run it through 

The only OD I have at the moment is an SD-1. I do see more of a TS type OD in my future but I just don't have one yet haha. I can't wait to crank this thing though (and I bet you can't wait to Krank it either ).


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Dec 7, 2013)

dedsouth333 said:


> Yeah, that's the final test I'm going to run it through
> 
> The only OD I have at the moment is an SD-1. I do see more of a TS type OD in my future but I just don't have one yet haha. I can't wait to crank this thing though (and I bet you can't wait to Krank it either ).



The SD1 is quite a good overdrive for what it is. As a matter of fact, I believe the first machine head album was recorded with 5150s boosted with an SD1. That should sound awesome on your end with those pick ups! If you do get another overdrive pedal in the future, I highly recommend see Maxon OD nine. Best overdrive pedal I have ever played in front of a nap. I tried in front of my Butcher, a Rivera knucklehead and most recently, my Krank at my buddies band room. It Makes the amp tighter and more compressed and mid focused without chopping off too much low end and like most OD pedals do. 

Strangely enough, as much as I like boosting my amps with an overdrive pedal I have never boosted my Krank up until 2 weeks ago. It's the first amp that I have found that didn't seem to need it, sounds super tight and clear on it's own, even with the massive low end it combined with my GFlex cab has. I brought my TS7 to the band room and tried it in front of my Krank with my Samick and even with those stock pick ups I was kind of blown away!! The Krank, even with being a very dry amp, has a lot of gain and I only run the gain about halfway on it. But with the overdrive, I turned the amp gain down to 2 and the pedal gain all the way down. It may have been the best guitar tone I have ever heard come out of anything that I have been playing through.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 7, 2013)

Holy shit dude. 

The Maxons are something that I've been looking at very hard but all I've really been looking at were the 808s and the main concern I had were them cutting too much bass (tbh that's the only problem I've had with the SD-1 imo). I'm definitely glad to here that the 9s aren't as bad about that.

It sounds like that Krank is badass. I've always wanted to try one ever since I first heard of them but there's nothing like that around here 

Hopefully I can find a good deal on a Maxon sometime soon. Tbh it sounds like the only thing I would've ditched my Boss for anyway


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks man!


----------



## Thanatopsis (Mar 20, 2014)

warlock7strEMG said:


> You're right, I just may!! I thought about doing that a while back when I was using a single kick since I haven't used the tom mount in years. I always left it on because I figured I never know when I may need it, but after 10 years if I haven't used then I more than likely won't in the future either haha



Well just cause you take them off, just save them. No reason you can't screw them back on if you decide you use them in the future.

Nice score though. Looks great with the two BDs.


----------

